# How to set up a proxy server at home?



## balaji2525 (May 9, 2012)

Hi Guys, I have a 2 pc with me 

1. new pc running windows 7 wit NIC card
2. old pc running xp

With my new pc, I have connected old pc in NIC ethernet port and internet in the motherboard ethernet port. I want to set up a proxy server in my new pc to share internet. I like to keep track of my broadband usage too, i heard proxy server can do that. I want to know good proxy server software and how to configure in my small network, step by step.


----------



## Sujeet (May 9, 2012)

To share your Internet Connection Over LAN ,you can do it directly without the need to Setup a Proxy Server.

Secondly If You Want To setup Proxy on one of your PC and browse through it using 2nd PC connected to it.
Then You need to Setup A VPN/And Install Proxy Server on Your First PC .

*Here* is the method to* Share Internet Connection B/W Windows XP and Windows 7 over Local/LAN.
*

Use *Networx* To *Monitor your bandwith Usage.*

Make Sure that its the proxy Server That You want.
*Guide.*


----------



## balaji2525 (May 9, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> To share your Internet Connection Over LAN ,you can do it directly without the need to Setup a Proxy Server.
> 
> Secondly If You Want To setup Proxy on one of your PC and browse through it using 2nd PC connected to it.
> Then You need to Setup A VPN/And Install Proxy Server on Your First PC .
> ...



Thank you... Any idea about Squid?


----------



## Sujeet (May 9, 2012)

Squid is Reverse Proxy System-used by Web Servers to distribute/delive r pages/content through caching.
Its not meant for Home Use and neither it is targeted at Windows OS.
It is optimised for UNIX.


----------



## balaji2525 (May 12, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Squid is Reverse Proxy System-used by Web Servers to distribute/delive r pages/content through caching.
> Its not meant for Home Use and neither it is targeted at Windows OS.
> It is optimised for UNIX.



Hi sujeet, i m trying to set up proxy not just for sharing internet but, In my college and work place they have proxy to filter sites and monitor the site we visit , they simply have ultimate control over the network. So,  I m just curious to know how it is done. 

After a search i found FreeProxy to be a popular proxy server software. I tried to set it up, I followed this youtube tutorial How to Create a Proxy Server Using FreeProxy In Windows 7 - YouTube but I couldn't get it done perfectly. It is not working for me


----------



## Sujeet (May 12, 2012)

Feed your Curiosity *Here*.
I will be back with an explanation later.


----------

